# Currrent living room system



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's what we're currently using for our living room combo TV/HT system.

Sony XBR4 52" LCD screen
Sony BDP300 Blu Ray player
Emotiva LPA-1 7-channel amplifier
Sunfire TGP IV pre/pro
DirectTV HD-DVR
Squeezebox 3 with Scott Nixon TubeDAC for music
DIY main and center channel speakers, OB design featuring Exodus Audio EX6.5 woofers, CSS WR125 mids, Fountek CD3.0 ribbon tweeters.
DIY OB stereo subwoofers using dual Exodus Audio Shiva-X subwoofers each driven by a 350 watt plate amp
Velodyne SMS-1 subwoofer EQ system
DIY side surrounds featuring Adire Extremis woofers in TL alignment and Morel MDT33 tweeters
Back surrounds: Cinema Select SUR
ICs and HDMI cables from Better Cables and Blue Jeans
Belkin PureAV PF60


----------

